# CSUSA Group Buy March SIGN UP



## qballizhere (Mar 9, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]The spread sheet has been updated. The numbers in red are the kits that were out of stock on the last buy and how many were in stock as of today. 

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA total sales discount of 13% for a decent  savings. This buy is only open to the first *20 *respondents to this thread who are interested in a minimum of *10 kits *and willing to work with the following restrictions listed below:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]PAYPAL ONLY:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I will be placing the order on Monday, March 19th. Must have PayPal funded by Friday, March 16th at 11:59 PM Eastern US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. One favor I ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. Also, please make sure to include all of your contact information with the payment including your IAP screen name.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]SHIPPING:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, If you have very large orders they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger which should help.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]KITS AVAILABLE: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]For the 25% discount we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only - Apprentice kits which follow a different discount pattern will not be included in this buy! (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am guaranteeing the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I did run several test orders and it appears the spreadsheet is calculating everything correctly. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I am willing to order other kits, blanks and/or projects at this time, but tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. Perhaps we will have another buy for just blanks and other kits in the future.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]There will be NO backorders[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available right now of all kits so this shouldn’t be an issue but please understand if it happens. If a backorder happens to drop the minimum quantity below 100 then I personally will make up the kits needed to complete the buy.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Domestic Insurance[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I do not require that you pay for USPS Insurance but I highly recommend it. Again, I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate with usps. I will then let you know the amount and you can paypal me the funds.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]International orders will be accommodated but only under one condition – You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and insurance would be required. I realize this method is the most expensive but is the only real way to ensure your package will arrive. I must also emphasize that even when using this method I will not be responsible for your package once I hand it off to USPS. As far as international shipping cost I will give you an estimate and you will Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final weight and the exact postage is calculated at the post office I will refund you any difference via Pay Pal and you can do the same for any shortage. I apologize in advance it this is unacceptable to you and I hope you can understand my position.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA provided the dollar amount is high enough. In the event there are any additional discounts from CSUSA, you will be refunded this difference via PayPal after the order is placed.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and to send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]View attachment CSUSA MASTER ORDER1.xls
[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]


----------



## louisbry (Mar 9, 2012)

Count me in. I need to identify what I want. I believe you have some typos concerning order of blanks and the extra 13% savings: "I am willing to order other kits, blanks and/or projects at this time, but tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. Perhaps we will have another buy for just blanks and other kits in the future." "(The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am guaranteeing the buy will exceed). "(The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am guaranteeing the buy will exceed)."


----------



## aerosupra (Mar 9, 2012)

Sign me up please!
aerosupra/John


----------



## SteveG (Mar 9, 2012)

I want to join the buy. Thanks
Steve


----------



## BSea (Mar 9, 2012)

Count me in please.


----------



## warreng8170 (Mar 9, 2012)

Add me to the list.


----------



## glen r (Mar 9, 2012)

I will definitely join the buy.  Please include me on your list.


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for correcting that


----------



## BAYQUEST (Mar 9, 2012)

Count me in for at least 10


----------



## micah (Mar 9, 2012)

I want in!
I'm having trouble viewing the spreadsheet... Anyone care to give me instructions?


----------



## BSea (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm assuming you have excel, or something that will read an excel spreadsheet.  It may be that you can't read this version.  If that's the case, let me know what version you can open, and I'll save a copy in that version for you.


----------



## micah (Mar 9, 2012)

BSea said:


> I'm assuming you have excel, or something that will read an excel spreadsheet.  It may be that you can't read this version.  If that's the case, let me know what version you can open, and I'll save a copy in that version for you.



No excel... I have microsoft works word processor...does that help?


----------



## mg_dreyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Please sign me in ...


----------



## el_d (Mar 9, 2012)

Im in. 

I'll have my order when I get to a real computer. 

Thanks Roger.


----------



## BSea (Mar 9, 2012)

micah said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming you have excel, or something that will read an excel spreadsheet.  It may be that you can't read this version.  If that's the case, let me know what version you can open, and I'll save a copy in that version for you.
> ...


No, it needs to be something that will read excel files.  You might google "open office".  It has an excel clone that opens excel files.


----------



## tool-man (Mar 9, 2012)

Please count me in.  Thanks


----------



## micah (Mar 9, 2012)

BSea said:


> micah said:
> 
> 
> > BSea said:
> ...



Hey Bob, 
Thanks, I have open office. 
Working now.


----------



## dennisg (Mar 9, 2012)

I snoozed and lost. I'd like to be in if something changes.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 9, 2012)

im in


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 9, 2012)

That is 13 only 7 spots left


----------



## kronewi (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll join.

Kevin


----------



## rkenly (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in on the buy to.
I'll get spreadsheet returned tomorrow.

Thanks

>>>Rod<<<


----------



## Timbo (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in also.


----------



## munawar (Mar 10, 2012)

Does it have to be 10 of same kind or we can mix and match?   Also, can we pick any pen in the spreadsheet? Finally, do we have to specify bushings or are they automatically included with the pen kits.?

Thanks
Munawar "Manny"


----------



## Darley (Mar 10, 2012)

*Group buyer*

I am in if a spot left

thanks

Serge


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 10, 2012)

It can be any 10 kits on the list. You must indicate if you need bushings or not. I do not know if you need them. 



munawar said:


> Does it have to be 10 of same kind or we can mix and match?   Also, can we pick any pen in the spreadsheet? Finally, do we have to specify bushings or are they automatically included with the pen kits.?
> 
> Thanks
> Munawar "Manny"


----------



## stolicky (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in for at least 10.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## killer-beez (Mar 10, 2012)

I lost count... I'm in if theres room...


----------



## kugler (Mar 10, 2012)

I can do ten.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in if you have space
Harry


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 10, 2012)

It is all full now I will send out PMs


----------



## jjjaworski (Mar 10, 2012)

I missed the boat. I'll just keep my eye peeled for the next oppurtunity.
What a great thing for someone to organize.


----------



## Chris Bar (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in....three pages...hope I did not miss again but not taking time to count. Minimum of 20 pens.
Chris

Well......watched and watched...


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris Bar said:


> I'm in....three pages...hope I did not miss again but not taking time to count. Minimum of 20 pens.
> Chris
> 
> Well......watched and watched...


 

You should take the time to pay more attention to the other posts above you. :biggrin:


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 14, 2012)

2 days left to send in your order.


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 19, 2012)

OK I just placed the order and there were a few hiccups They are

 JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL - BLACK TITANIUM w/threaded end cap IS ON BACKORDER

AMERICANA BALLPOINT PEN - RHODIUM THERE IS ONLY 20 IN STOCK AND DISCONTINUED 

PATRIOT - RHODIUM IS DISCONTINUED 0 IN STOCK 

BUSHINGS - AMERICANA CLASSIC IS DISCONTINUED 0 IN STOCK 

I will be contacting people and giving them a heads up to see what they want to do.


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is the status of the shipment 
Maybe it will be delivered on Monday ok the screen shot is not that great but basically they put it on the wrong truck on friday


----------



## BAYQUEST (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the latest on the shipment?


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 27, 2012)

Good news the shipment arrived yesterday and spent today sorting out the orders. A few things were not shipped. I contacted CSUSA and they are shipping the missing kits tomorrow. I emailed or called the ones that were going to be delayed. For the rest of you they will be shipped out tomorrow as I am working on shipping labels now.


----------



## stolicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Package arrived today.  Thank you again for doing this.  I know it is a lot of work.

Note to all, and this might be better in in cheers and jeers, but the last two batches of Aeros I have received from CSUSA have not been machined as well as they used to be.  The fit between the nib and the section it screws into is just not as even; and sometimes actually hurts to use the pen.  This batch was definitely better than the last (I'll probably just deal as they are "ok"), and CSUSA did make good on the last batch when I brought it to their attention.  Its just too bad the quality is suffering from the beginning.  Maybe enough people have voiced issues about it and CSUSA has made efforts to poke Dayacom about it...


----------



## BSea (Mar 30, 2012)

I just received mine too.  Everything was there.  Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## micah (Mar 30, 2012)

Got mine in as well. Everything looks great. Only complaint that I have, and this may be more on CS's part, is that my rhodium and chrome slimlines came unmarked. Now I no way of telling the difference...
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## dennisg (Mar 30, 2012)

I received my package today, thanks


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad the orders are making to everyone and if I have made a mistake please let me know. All the kits came in one main bag and I had to open it to get the individual orders fulfilled. I didnt think of that issue. We had over 650 pen kits That was laid out on my table in the shop not getting them mixed up once the main bag was open was a challenge. My table is 4' x 8' to be honest it was a little overwhelming at first but was able to get it all done minus the missing kits. They should be here tomorrow and I will try to get them out tomorrow also but monday at the latest.


----------



## louisbry (Apr 1, 2012)

Received my kits yesteday.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 1, 2012)

Its is here, and by that I mean it is ALL here. Roger, thanks for all the hard and tedious work.
Steve


----------



## el_d (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Roger.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. Except for the kits that didn't ship - it was all there. I cannot imagine 650 kits ! Hats off to you for taking this on and delivering with such accuracy.


----------



## aerosupra (Apr 3, 2012)

Ordered was received and 100% accurate.  Thank you so much for organizing this GB!!!


----------



## killer-beez (Apr 3, 2012)

Order received and all accounted for...  Thanks for the group buy...


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Apr 3, 2012)

Recieved  Sat. Everything accounted for.

Thanks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2012)

*Shipping ?*



qballizhere said:


> Glad the orders are making to everyone and if I have made a mistake please let me know. All the kits came in one main bag and I had to open it to get the individual orders fulfilled. I didnt think of that issue. We had over 650 pen kits That was laid out on my table in the shop not getting them mixed up once the main bag was open was a challenge. My table is 4' x 8' to be honest it was a little overwhelming at first but was able to get it all done minus the missing kits. _*They should be here tomorrow and I will try to get them out tomorrow also but monday at the latest.*_



Roger ;
Do you need more money for shipping these missing kits ? I don't think the original deal included shipping twice. You do not need to eat these costs. Is CSUSA covering them or do you need money ? 

Scott


----------



## qballizhere (Apr 4, 2012)

It is all taken care of, and CSUSA covered it. Thanks for offering and thinking about it.


----------



## Timbo (Apr 4, 2012)

My order arrived several days ago.  I've runs a few group buys, so I know what's involved.  Many thanks for dedicating the time.


----------



## weddingshooter (Apr 6, 2012)

*New group purchase?*

Is anyone putting together another group purchase for April? I'm a noob and don't quite know how this works yet.
Thanks


----------



## Monty (Apr 6, 2012)

weddingshooter said:


> Is anyone putting together another group purchase for April? I'm a noob and don't quite know how this works yet.
> Thanks


Nothing in the works right now.


----------

